

Show HN: Extension to read messages without your friends knowing - Narzerus
http://rafaelvidaurre.tumblr.com/post/58667100008/extension-spotlight-facebook-chat-ninja

======
typpo
If anyone is interested in the source for such an extension, I made a similar
one and open-sourced it:

[https://github.com/typpo/fb-unsee](https://github.com/typpo/fb-unsee)

It's less than 20 lines total!

------
Narzerus
Author here: I could make this open source if anyone wants to collaborate
(would need to tidy up code first, I made this in my noob years and its messy
as hell)

------
vnkatesh
Greasemonkey: [http://userscripts-
mirror.org/scripts/show/136261.html](http://userscripts-
mirror.org/scripts/show/136261.html)

------
nullc
Bad title, as if everone cares about some facebook specific thing.

~~~
superuser2
Facebook is the only messaging system in widespread use with mandatory read
receipts, as far as I know.

Which is damn useful, but also annoying.

------
abdullahkhalids
Would love a Firefox version!

~~~
pllbnk
You could use the GreaseMonkey script that vnkatesh posted.

~~~
Narzerus
I think a custom tailored extension should offer a more consistent experience

